
Scientists say now-dominant strain of coronavirus more contagious than original - known
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-05-05/mutant-coronavirus-has-emerged-more-contagious-than-original
======
known
[https://archive.vn/Bgd6T](https://archive.vn/Bgd6T)

------
aurizon
A tradeoff, more contagion and lower lethality is how flu became benign. I am
sure this will be tested.

